# ¿que es mas rentable una granja de huevos o de pollos de engorde?



## jopeba (24 Mar 2013)

y tambien cuales son mas rentables las de suelo,ecologicas o camperas¿?
yo creo q son las de suelo porque las ecologicas necesitan un pienso especial,mas espacio etc.. me podrian informar mi hermano querria montar una granja pero no sabe muy bien de q tipo tenemos un espacio de unos 2400 metros cual vendria mejor?
muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (24 Mar 2013)

Primero informaros en el mercado al que tengais acceso de quién los compra, a que precio y si os garantizan que os van a comprar vuestra producción.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (24 Mar 2013)

¿ecológico va con las palabras pienso especial?

Leed algo de la cría de bichos en permacultura, por el amor de Satán.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (24 Mar 2013)

No produzcas nada que no seas capaz de vender directamente al consumidor final.

Contestate a esta pregunta:

Que es mas facil vender a quien se lo va a comer, un pollo o una docena de huevos ?.

Saludos.


----------



## enladrillador (24 Mar 2013)

ES MUY dificil hacer rentable hoy en dia una explotacion avicola. muchos permisos, muchas licencias, margenes ridiculos, pìensos que suben, llevarlos al matadero, buff, mucha burocracia y lobbies, a no ser que te metas a la carne ecologia o algo dstinto

aparte que 2.500 metros no tienes pa nada, es muy poco espacio.


----------



## mikestyle (24 Mar 2013)

Pues para que te hagas una idea puedes llegar a producir pollos de caracter industrial para engorde conn las intalaciones oportunas calefaccion, refrigeracion y demas pollo broiler unos 18 aves/m2 de superficie util...tendras q ver de cuanto se te permite hacer la edificacion. Y la inversion pues unos 100000 euros por 10.000-12.000 pollos....


----------



## luismarple (25 Mar 2013)

Si la opinión más especializada a la que puedes acceder es la de este foro no te metas. Para entrar en un negocio (el que sea) hay que tener el culo pelado en el sector. Busca curro en una granja de pollos un tiempo y aprende.


----------



## Gitana (25 Mar 2013)

Ambos son productos con mucha demanda, pero la competencia por precios te obligará a producir mucho con poca calidad, a no ser que les des un valor añadido, por ejemplo, carne o huevos ecológicos.


----------



## jopeba (25 Mar 2013)

Gitana dijo:


> Ambos son productos con mucha demanda, pero la competencia por precios te obligará a producir mucho con poca calidad, a no ser que les des un valor añadido, por ejemplo, carne o huevos ecológicos.



pero tienen mucha demanda aunque te ganes poco si vendes mucho no?


----------



## jopeba (25 Mar 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Si la opinión más especializada a la que puedes acceder es la de este foro no te metas. Para entrar en un negocio (el que sea) hay que tener el culo pelado en el sector. Busca curro en una granja de pollos un tiempo y aprende.



ya pero contra mas opiniones tenga mejor y de todos tipos lo bueno y lo malo x eso lo he puesto x aki


----------



## luismarple (25 Mar 2013)

jopeba dijo:


> ya pero contra mas opiniones tenga mejor y de todos tipos lo bueno y lo malo x eso lo he puesto x aki



No estoy de acuerdo. En realidad cuantas más opiniones tengas peor, y si empiezas a escuchar a tu cuñado, al primo de uno que una vez montó una cervecera y compraba muchos pollos, a otro que pasaba por ahí y le gustan los huevos fritos y a un frikinauta del foro que se aburre lo mas probable es que te formes una opinión que no se corresponde con la realidad.

Necesitas pocas opiniones con mucho conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Gitana (25 Mar 2013)

jopeba dijo:


> pero tienen mucha demanda aunque te ganes poco si vendes mucho no?



No tiene tanto que ver, porque el mercado ya está cubierto y lo difícil es entrar, más aún si nadie te conoce.


----------



## hispancarlos (27 Mar 2013)

Ten en cuenta que tendras que meter los pollos o las ponedoras 6 meses antes de empezar a vender, asi que si no aciertas con lo que estimen van a valer cuando llegue el momento de la venta puede que te arruine.

El consumo de carne va por precio en el orden:
Vacuno -- Porcino -- pollos/aves

si el vacuno esta caro, el consumidor tira de porcino y si es caro tira de aves, conozco casos que una importacion masiva de porcino (por tratados con algun pais que nos compra x y nosotros a cambio le compramos porcin) a aruinado a mas de uno.

Las granjas que conozco suelen trabajar con algun mayorista que pone los pollos y el pienso y tu los cuidas y luego te los recoge y te paga.

Ten mucho cuidado con las enfermedades se trasmiten muy rapido, supongo que sabes que segun el tipo de produccion tendras que poner luces para simular mayor numero de horas de luz solar, que tienes que cortar picos en engorde para que no se ataquen etc...

Si no tienes muchos conocimientos no te metas


----------



## racional (29 Mar 2013)

Siempre huevos camperos, cada vez hay mas gente que prefiere pagar mas por huevos de gallinas que estan en libertad.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (29 Mar 2013)

Sé realista, empieza con unos pollitos, que luego los vendes y ya te compras un cerdito, lo alimentas y pronto lo vendes, con eso te compras un ternero y luego, pues el yate con las pilinquis incluidas. 
Pero tienes que ser realista, empezando por los pollos, no quieras comprar el ternero ya eh!!!


----------



## 34BM (30 Mar 2013)

Infórmate de cuantas gallinas ponedoras de huevos de calidad te caben en el terreno para poder tener el sello de ecológico, lo que te cuesta cada huevo en pienso y calefacción/aire, según clima, y a ver si con lo que te queda te renta.

Los pollos de corral no los podrás vender legalmente con su factura, pero si comértelos.

Es mejor vender poco y caro que mucho y barato; por inversión previa, riesgo de mercado y dedicación al trabajo, creo.


----------

